# Euramobil - are they all winterised?



## IrishHomer

Hi All

I am looking at a Euramobil 675 low profile and I was wondering if they are winterised? Can anyone tell me?

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## bookworm

Can someone, or has anyone ever, defined the term "winterised"?

Surely it depends where you spend winter!

Bookworm


----------



## IrishHomer

bookworm said:


> Can someone, or has anyone ever, defined the term "winterised"?
> 
> Surely it depends where you spend winter!
> 
> Bookworm


Not an auspicious start to your MHF career, Bookworm.

:wave: for Mavis


----------



## Chudders

I have a EM integra 810 so I don,t know specifically you model. However, the double floor on mine certainly helps with all the water tanks and pipework being in that area. The heating when working also has ducts in the under floor area. I understand that the insulation in walls and roof are somewhat thicker but I have no proof of this. (I think the EM website ghives details of the insulation etc) I have not had mine long but it has been fine in the earlier very cold weather. No freezing etc and the van kept dry and relatively warm even with no heating. I had an Autotrail before and both tanks were external underneath and more prone to freezing in the cold.
Regards, dave


----------



## badger750

ours is supposed to be but we have never tried to prove either way but was told as it had a double floor it was


----------



## wilse

Not sure about the model you are looking at, but I would also term 'winterised' as... double floor [heated], internal water tank, and either an internal or heated waste tank.

I'm not sure about the thickness of insulation, I can't see there being a thicker version, that said I know Adria do a 'Scandinavian version' of their trucks... not sure what this is though... other than a decal?

I would say with low profile [cab] MH's the cab is usually the weak link RE insulation, as the manufacturers don't insulate the doors, floor etc.
Our previous truck on a new Ford Transit cab, it didn't half let the cold air in through the speaker grilles 8O and door catches... brrrrrrrrrr

wilse


----------



## badger750

our cab lets in lots of cold air but its got a pair of heavey curtains behind the seats to shut it off


----------



## teemyob

*Eura Mobil*

We had a 2002 Model Eura Mobil 716HB (Mercedes)

We went to the Arctic circle in it Winter 2007/2008. Temperature dipped to -22.5C and everything worked a treat. We did use a lot of gas, but had Gaslow and an LPG station around the corner.

The only thing that froze was the lockers (Until someone one here suggested I grease them with vaseline).

Having problems with our Frankia @ -6c mind!

TM


----------



## IrishHomer

Thanks all. I will have to check with Euramobil for specific models.

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## gromett

I have a 2005 770HS and it was nice a warm this winter and I registered a night at -16C 8O 

Karl


----------



## teemyob

*Eura Mobil*

Irish,

Here is a nice one similar to the one Discover had but 2k Dearer.

Nice Eura

TM


----------



## neilanddot

We have the Profila 580ls, the smallest (and cheapest in the range) and it has the double floor with heating ducts and internal tanks and it is as snug as bugs in rugs, no probs and I can quite believe it would be fine in very low temps. Neil


----------

